# Raw diet journey



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Alright everyone! So first step was doing my research and second was finding a supply chain. Well! Third step was getting a cooler and well! Check! Here it is! Picked it up tonight. Next step is buying the meat this weekend and then cutting it up! Well we also have to buy a scale! So here is the picture, for any of you who like comedy you should know it's on top of my husbands 2 dr accord ? Ha!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

I am so very proud of you girl! Ty TY TY for doing this. You have done a tremendous job so far!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Good for you mb! Well done!!! :grin2:

Moms


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

nice! Don't forget to let it sit upright for a day before plugging it in when you have it tipped sideways like that


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone feed pork chitterlings? 
Also did our first batch of shopping! Got some turkey necks for a good price some gizzards some bone in pork chops some chicken thighs and some beef and chicken livers


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Minus the ribs, that's our first stock up! Got some good deals! Haven't event bought in bulk yet!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One tip for using a chest freezer--not just for meat, but any chest freezer: 

Buy some plastic baskets to organize it before it gets full (milk crates are great to use if it's a big freezer, or find appropriate smaller, stackable baskets for small freezers). Group things by type in the baskets. If you organize this way, when you inevitably want to get to the stuff at the bottom, you just lift out the top basket, and it's easy to get to the stuff below. The milk crates can even be rotated top to bottom from time to time. It also makes it less likely you'll forget ("lose") good stuff at the bottom. 

You can find assorted plastic baskets at Walmart in several different departments: sewing notions, bath items, organizing, and laundry -- write down your inside freezer dimensions to take with you to the store, so that you can put some together that exactly fit your freezer.

I also recommend hanging a white board next to the freezer. I have the board divided in quadrants corresponding to my baskets, and I list the contents of each basket (and the date the item went into the freezer). When I want something, I know right where it is going to be found, so there's minimal digging.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

mburitica181 said:


> Does anyone feed pork chitterlings?
> Also did our first batch of shopping! Got some turkey necks for a good price some gizzards some bone in pork chops some chicken thighs and some beef and chicken livers


Yep. I feed the chits. They count as muscle meat. 

Stomach, intestines, gizzards, uterus, lung and heart are the organs you count as muscle. 

I like to stuff the chitterlings with ground meat, fruit, veggies, and yogurt/kefir then freeze. I feed them frozen solid. Raw dog food popsicle sausage LOL


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

WE HIT THE JACKPOT!! The international mart in va beach has everything! Pork tongue rabbit goat lamb! They had testicles pancreas livers kidneys hearts! They have everything! I was in heaven! Told my husband we are coming back here!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

mburitica181 said:


> WE HIT THE JACKPOT!! The international mart in va beach has everything! Pork tongue rabbit goat lamb! They had testicles pancreas livers kidneys hearts! They have everything! I was in heaven! Told my husband we are coming back here!


Woo Hoo!!!

How are the prices? Having variety is great but if it's pricey it's not necessarily worth it for me with the drive to VA Beach. Central Meats in Chesapeake has exotic meats (kangaroo, alligator etc.) but I can't pay $12 a lb to feed it to my dog. 
International markets can be great but I take caution where some things are sourced. Anything out of China would be a no go for me. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a purest but China has a really crappy reputation for food health and safety.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi guys, wonder how much approximately you spend monthlt on feeding?

? get 1 kilo muscle meats chunks around 5 to 7 dollars depending on the animal. And pay about 380 ish dollars a month for two puppies. Seems a bit too much wondered what your approximates are


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> Hi guys, wonder how much approximately you spend monthlt on feeding?
> 
> ? get 1 kilo muscle meats chunks around 5 to 7 dollars depending on the animal. And pay about 380 ish dollars a month for two puppies. Seems a bit too much wondered what your approximates are



Didn't see this until now. Have you searched the forums?


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> Hi guys, wonder how much approximately you spend monthlt on feeding?
> 
> ? get 1 kilo muscle meats chunks around 5 to 7 dollars depending on the animal. And pay about 380 ish dollars a month for two puppies. Seems a bit too much wondered what your approximates are


This will vary a lot depending on where you live, if you're a part of a co-op, if you have access to hunters, how much storage you have (to take advantage of great deals), etc.

Personally, I spend an average of about $1.15 USD/lb. (I used to spend a little more, but I have access to a little more freezer space than I had previously, yay!)


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

First feeding this morning! Trying to figure t all out still. We figured Ellie gets 1 pounds 8 ounces per day and we give Lincoln 1 pound and 14 ounces. Then we broke it down 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ. We didn't give any bone and we don't plan to for now for the first two weeks or so. It's more or less because DH is worried about choking as he was this morning when the dogs only took a few chomps on the meat.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> First feeding this morning! Trying to figure t all out still. We figured Ellie gets 1 pounds 8 ounces per day and we give Lincoln 1 pound and 14 ounces. Then we broke it down 80% meat 10% bone and 10% organ. We didn't give any bone and we don't plan to for now for the first two weeks or so. It's more or less because DH is worried about choking as he was this morning when the dogs only took a few chomps on the meat.


Congrats on your start! Keep in mind that you will almost certainly need to include bone as quickly as possible, or you're setting yourself up for smooshy poops at best, and cannon butt at worst! Are you including organ right now? If you are, I would actually suggest to hold back on the organ, and introduce the bone first. Organ is notorious for causing yucky poops while they get transitioned on to it. (sidenote, also be sure that half of the organ you feed is liver, and the other half is made up of other secreting organs - lungs and heart do not count as "organs")

Bone-in meat will actually help your dogs slow down their eating, it's more challenging for them and they have to work at it a little harder. When I feed boneless meals they go down much more quickly than our bone-in days. If you're concerned about bones, I would also suggest sticking with chicken bones, as they're the one of the softest type of raw bones (which is also why they're one of the most dangerous cooked bones). And don't be afraid to "feed big." The bigger pieces you feed, the harder your dogs will have to work at it and the slower they'll have to eat. (My 30lb dog will try to swallow drumsticks whole, but will happily chew up chicken leg quarters and thighs properly)


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mesonoxian said:


> Congrats on your start! Keep in mind that you will almost certainly need to include bone as quickly as possible, or you're setting yourself up for smooshy poops at best, and cannon butt at worst! Are you including organ right now? If you are, I would actually suggest to hold back on the organ, and introduce the bone first. Organ is notorious for causing yucky poops while they get transitioned on to it. (sidenote, also be sure that half of the organ you feed is liver, and the other half is made up of other secreting organs - lungs and heart do not count as "organs")
> 
> Bone-in meat will actually help your dogs slow down their eating, it's more challenging for them and they have to work at it a little harder. When I feed boneless meals they go down much more quickly than our bone-in days. If you're concerned about bones, I would also suggest sticking with chicken bones, as they're the one of the softest type of raw bones (which is also why they're one of the most dangerous cooked bones). And don't be afraid to "feed big." The bigger pieces you feed, the harder your dogs will have to work at it and the slower they'll have to eat. (My 30lb dog will try to swallow drumsticks whole, but will happily chew up chicken leg quarters and thighs properly)



So we winded up giving a whole thigh tonight to both dogs to incorporate bone! You give bone daily right? I also bought some RMBs today!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Are gizzards a muscle meat? Besides liver what other organs are there truly? I'm not able to find much besides different livers. I did however find some brain which I already cut up. So far we only have beef liver and chicken liver. We also have gizzards but I think that would be muscle meat? I don't know where to find kidneys.. We also picked up some rabbit and we picked up some chitterlings and pig tails. I think pig tails can be considered RMBs right because there's a lot of bone and meat? So many questions!


Edit: just read gizzard is a muscle meat!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes bone is given daily. Organs other than livers- kidney, spleen, pancreas, testes. If you can't source them locally try 

https://www.mypetcarnivore.com 

I order most of my non-liver organ meat from them.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> So we winded up giving a whole thigh tonight to both dogs to incorporate bone! You give bone daily right? I also bought some RMBs today!


When first starting raw, it's generally better to feed bone daily. For my dog, now that's she fully transitioned and we have an established regular menu, we do a bone-in meal about once every 3 days. We do bone-in meat along with her "ration" of organs, and then 2 days of MM only. (this is just how it all worked out percentage-wise for us.)



mburitica181 said:


> Are gizzards a muscle meat? Besides liver what other organs are there truly? I'm not able to find much besides different livers. I did however find some brain which I already cut up. So far we only have beef liver and chicken liver. We also have gizzards but I think that would be muscle meat? I don't know where to find kidneys.. We also picked up some rabbit and we picked up some chitterlings and pig tails. I think pig tails can be considered RMBs right because there's a lot of bone and meat? So many questions!
> 
> 
> Edit: just read gizzard is a muscle meat!


Questions are good, never be afraid to ask! 

"Other" organs include kidney, pancreas, spleen, testicles, and ovaries. Kidney is probably the easiest one to source, I've gotten kidney from a local butcher and a local meat processor (I did have to ask specifically though, they didn't just have it in stock). I'd recommend looking into local sources that may allow you to "special order" organs. Another option is to order organs from a raw-food supplier like MyPetCarnivore (we looove MPC!), Hare Today Gone Tomorrow, Raw Feeding Miami, etc. 

Gizzard, Heart, Lung, Tongue, and Green tripe are all fed as MM. Chitterling is intestines, and doesn't really have much (if any) nutritional value to your dog. Green tripe(stomach) on the other hand, is a powerhouse food!

I feed chicken almost exclusively as my bone source (and I have a much smaller dog) so I'm not super comfortable recommending bone-in cuts that would be appropriate for your size dog - this can also depend on their confidence in eating and how intense of a chewer they are.

I HIGHLY recommend joining the Raw Feeding Community on facebook! They have a collection of files with good basic info, as well as more in-depth information. There are a lot of really knowledgeable people on there as well, and everyone is great about being welcoming and helpful to new raw feeders.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

You guys are all the best! Thank you! So have some bad news! Our freezer took a wrong turn today. We have to buy a new one tomorrow in order to save all of our meat!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

I read the frozen food forum... but I am still confused. Do you have to thaw food (leave in fridge) or can I give frozen food?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I thaw most of the food. I have a couple that would eat to fast so they get theirs more frozen because them they have to chew it. Their new favorite is ostrich necks. I have found that mine do not require as much bone as most dogs and I have slowed down with that--I watch the poop. I give mine green tripe almost daily. I also don't give organs daily anymore, now I do every couple days and thd amounts equal the same but just a bigger serving. Due to allergies I stick with chicken, turkey, goat, ostrich and elk liver. I try to get goat kidneys but beef and pork is easier to get. I go with bison pancreas, goat testicles, goat spleen and stuff like that.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't posted many pictures of either Lincoln nor Ellie. I have a few of each from the last few days! I am proud to say that their teeth look much much better, their breath smells substantially better (biggest thing we've noticed, and their coats look better. We are still adjusting lincolns portions because he is too skinny. The problem with Lincoln since he is a puppy, he eats too much and gains too much, we cut back he loses quickly, we are still finding a median!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mburitica181 said:


> I haven't posted many pictures of either Lincoln nor Ellie. I have a few of each from the last few days! I am proud to say that their teeth look much much better, their breath smells substantially better (biggest thing we've noticed, and their coats look better. We are still adjusting lincolns portions because he is too skinny. The problem with Lincoln since he is a puppy, he eats too much and gains too much, we cut back he loses quickly, we are still finding a median!



I think you always watch the portions. I've been doing this for a while now and I still go back and forth with my older golden. He weighed 90 pounds at the vet, I want to take off 10, but the vet says only a pond or two to feel the ribs. We will see. Apollo has been tricky too. I've always kept him slim and I slowly up it and he still stays put. He is up to about 3 pounds a day to maintain. I do like having that control over their weight.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

You can see with Lincoln on one picture he looks very thin. Ellie, we are very comfortable at her weight and her portions, might cut back just a little but we like where she is at. Last night they got a treat because the market we went to had a decent deal on the turkey drumsticks. The second we took them out of the fridge and into the doggy room, they were going nuts!!! (as if they don't for every meal). As you could see it was $.99 a #. Which isn't great but I figured they deserved a treat. They devoured them! I still will never get over the crunch and crackle of the bone.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I stopped weighing the food a long time ago, now I just go by body condition. If I see too many ribs, I add a little bit more food to each meal, and if I don't see any ribs I take a little bit out. I don't like to feed frozen food, but that's probably more because I wouldn't like it myself, lol. A lot of people do it to slow their dogs down a bit, but I always thaw it out first.

The crunching of the bones used to make me super nervous, but it doesn't bother me at all anymore. Turkey bones do make me a bit nervous because they're SO hard and sharp, but that's just me.

Your dog looks great in the pictures!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mudypoz said:


> I stopped weighing the food a long time ago, now I just go by body condition. If I see too many ribs, I add a little bit more food to each meal, and if I don't see any ribs I take a little bit out. I don't like to feed frozen food, but that's probably more because I wouldn't like it myself, lol. A lot of people do it to slow their dogs down a bit, but I always thaw it out first.
> 
> The crunching of the bones used to make me super nervous, but it doesn't bother me at all anymore. Turkey bones do make me a bit nervous because they're SO hard and sharp, but that's just me.
> 
> Your dog looks great in the pictures!


I don't think I trust myself to just feel it out.. maybe when I get more experience. As of right now we feed Lincoln frozen because that boy will completely gobble down a whole chicken without chewing if he had the chance. 

The bones don't make me nervous as much cringe. It just a crazy sound. Gives me a tummy feeling! 

Lincoln definitely needs a few pounds, his ribs show and his waistline is a bit slim.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo is very active and probably can go 3.5 pounds a day and not gain an ounce


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Apollo is very active and probably can go 3.5 pounds a day and not gain an ounce



He is beautiful! :nerd::smile2:


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone care to tell me what probiotics and supplements they use? I just ordered Salmon oil, and am looking for a probiotic. Here are some I'm looking at. 

VetriScience Vetri-Probiotic BD Gastrointestinal Health Dog Tablets
NaturVet All-In-One 
NaturVet Digestive Enzymes Plus Probiotic
Pet Naturals of Vermont Daily Probiotic

They all have great reviews, what do you recommend? I am looking into digestive enzymes and a probiotic that I can give or alternate with. I am very open to all suggestions and recommendations and reviews.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Below are Human Ingredient Products that I use:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): Sunday-Sundae-12oz
*Gut Sense* (ProBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense 
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine


Not Human grade, but a nice product, and I rotate it in.
RX Biotics: https://www.amazon.com/Rx-Vitamins-For-Pets-Biotic/dp/B00U37FYDS?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


Moms


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Below are Human Ingredient Products that I use:
> *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): Sunday-Sundae-12oz
> *Gut Sense* (ProBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense
> *Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine
> ...


That's what I was looking for!!! The feed-essentials! But couldn't find it, and when you added it to the link, I saw.. SHipping to the US is stopped right now! I will have to check back.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

mburitica181 said:


> That's what I was looking for!!! The feed-essentials! But couldn't find it, and when you added it to the link, I saw.. SHipping to the US is stopped right now! I will have to check back.


I use ALL of the Feed Sentials products for my guys. Fantastic products!

I do rotate other items in occasionally, just for a switch in the ingredient lists.

Never had a problem having shipment from Canada! Wonder what's up?

Moms


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I use ALL of the Feed Sentials products for my guys. Fantastic products!
> 
> I do rotate other items in occasionally, just for a switch in the ingredient lists.
> 
> ...


It says Canadian Postal striKe!:surprise:


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Your dogs are looking great! I've been raw feeding for ~2 1/2 years and I still weigh some stuff, especially any cuts I'm not as familiar with - that can make it harder to "eyeball." Don't feel bad about wanting to keep it more precise as a newbie. That being said, always do a hands-on weight check, when the dogs are hairy any of that fluff can be very misleading!

I'm currently using 3 supplements daily, Springtime's Bug-off Garlic Granules, Nupro Silver (mainly to have something tasty to "disguise" the garlic), and a probiotic. The probiotic I use is the Wholistic Digest-All Plus (at Moms' suggestion - she is a wealth of fantastic info!!). I've only been using it for about 1-2 months, and it's already made a difference. Green tripe can also be fed as a probiotic, but is a little different than adding something powdered or a tablet each day (which is why I went with a powdered probiotic for daily use, and we feed GT when we have it.)

I prefer to feed oily fish when I can and not have to rely on giving fish oil separately. If you do feed fish oil, do some research about dosing by weight and how much Vitamin E you will have to add to keep everything running on an even keel.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I use Berte's products from B-naturals.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Mudypoz said:


> I stopped weighing the food a long time ago, now I just go by body condition. If I see too many ribs, I add a little bit more food to each meal, and if I don't see any ribs I take a little bit out. I don't like to feed frozen food, but that's probably more because I wouldn't like it myself, lol. A lot of people do it to slow their dogs down a bit, but I always thaw it out first.
> 
> The crunching of the bones used to make me super nervous, but it doesn't bother me at all anymore. Turkey bones do make me a bit nervous because they're SO hard and sharp, but that's just me.
> 
> Your dog looks great in the pictures!



I do the same thing because in summer months my dogs are more active and need more food. I look at ribs and hips.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mesonoxian said:


> Your dogs are looking great! I've been raw feeding for ~2 1/2 years and I still weigh some stuff, especially any cuts I'm not as familiar with - that can make it harder to "eyeball." Don't feel bad about wanting to keep it more precise as a newbie. That being said, always do a hands-on weight check, when the dogs are hairy any of that fluff can be very misleading!
> 
> I'm currently using 3 supplements daily, Springtime's Bug-off Garlic Granules, Nupro Silver (mainly to have something tasty to "disguise" the garlic), and a probiotic. The probiotic I use is the Wholistic Digest-All Plus (at Moms' suggestion - she is a wealth of fantastic info!!). I've only been using it for about 1-2 months, and it's already made a difference. Green tripe can also be fed as a probiotic, but is a little different than adding something powdered or a tablet each day (which is why I went with a powdered probiotic for daily use, and we feed GT when we have it.)
> 
> I prefer to feed oily fish when I can and not have to rely on giving fish oil separately. If you do feed fish oil, do some research about dosing by weight and how much Vitamin E you will have to add to keep everything running on an even keel.



This is great information! Unfortunately many of the place that I have checked around here do not have green tripe. I still am doing research on the different supplements. Since the whole Canada strike thing. 

I'm going to have to weigh the food longer until I start to get a good at knowing what are the proper portions. certain things I'm pretty good about! But not so much!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

We have discovered that Ellie does not like fish but Lincoln loves it. Im not sure what fish to feed them. We gave them tilapia (Ellie ate slowly) and some other fish that I cant remember which she did not want anything to do with. We have gone between Pork and chicken frequently. We also have given ground beef as well as turkey. Pork and chicken are the easiest and cheapest, beef I get on sale and turkey the same. They love rabbit. Lamb is a once and a while unfortunately as well as any sort of heart. Organs we have given include brain, liver and testicles. I cant seem to find much else. We have a whole thing of unused chitterlings not sure what to do with those. We also give egg two or even maybe three times a week. Also give a scoop of yogurt sometimes and we give coconut oil and salmon oil.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

mburitica181 said:


> We have discovered that Ellie does not like fish but Lincoln loves it. Im not sure what fish to feed them. We gave them tilapia (Ellie ate slowly) and some other fish that I cant remember which she did not want anything to do with. We have gone between Pork and chicken frequently. We also have given ground beef as well as turkey. Pork and chicken are the easiest and cheapest, beef I get on sale and turkey the same. They love rabbit. Lamb is a once and a while unfortunately as well as any sort of heart. Organs we have given include brain, liver and testicles. I cant seem to find much else. We have a whole thing of unused chitterlings not sure what to do with those. We also give egg two or even maybe three times a week. Also give a scoop of yogurt sometimes and we give coconut oil and salmon oil.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


Kidneys can be easy to get. For fish I feed herring and sardines, sometimes trout, but herring is the winner here for most of them. My senior will not eat fish, just yesterday I chopped it up to fool her, that didn't work. She took every piece out and put it on the floor.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Try Rawfeedingmiami, they ship and they have variety you can try.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote
I prefer to feed oily fish when I can and not have to rely on giving fish oil separately. If you do feed fish oil, do some research about dosing by weight and how much Vitamin E you will have to add to keep everything running on an even keel

question 
do you know where your oily fish comes from ? You have to know your waters , and labels.
you have more likelihood of some contaminant coming from a fish , then from a lab analysed oil , which is what I use .
To your comment about the vitamin E . Sh-Emp is complete , including natural vitamin E and chlorophyll as another anti-oxidant.
Yes there is labour unrest in the postal system . We have had several dire - lockout warnings , and then there is post moving again , on and off , nerve wracking , can't make a decision to order or send .

I did contact a magazine rep to see what they are doing as far as the mail.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you checked out My Pet Carnivore? They have a wide variety of organ meat. Shipping cost isn't too bad if order a good amount and do a little math to get as much as you can to fit in one box. I order most of my organ meat from them. Most items come in handy 1 or 2 lb deli containers for easy storage. Everything is nicely labeled. Quality is good as well.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## FGOliveira83 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Thank You*



llombardo said:


> Try Rawfeedingmiami, they ship and they have variety you can try.


This is a great source. Exactly what I was looking for! 

Thank you


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

FGOliveira83 said:


> This is a great source. Exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Thank you


Good people too!!


----------

